# LOOM KNITTING SITE



## irishsmitty (Apr 20, 2011)

free patterns for knifty-knitter-looms

http://www.squidoo.com/-free-hat-patterns-for-the-knifty-knitter-loom


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

It says that is the wrong URL..


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Try here:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-62204-1.html


----------



## Brillie (Nov 2, 2011)

Did I so something wrong? Nothing on site? Might be wrong site posted. Ya all have a good day!!


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Brillie said:


> Did I so something wrong? Nothing on site? Might be wrong site posted. Ya all have a good day!!


I just put Loom pattern in there and got some stuff
http://www.squidoo.com/search/results?q=loom+patterns#q=loom+patterns


----------



## Justine (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.squidoo.com/search/results?q=loom+patterns#q=loom+patterns

Oh my gosh! This is a great site. Thank you for posting.


----------

